# 2003 R32 Golf install



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

*2003 R32 Golf install - High Pic content*

This is the install i have been doing for past 2-4 weeks, it has taken this lon mainly, the car is needed on a daily basis.

So just had to make due with the time i actually had.

The idea is to have a complete custom install, but once car has been re-essembled you will only hear the system not see anything but the radio.

System consists of:

Head unit : Alpine 9887
Amp : Alpine MRV-F752
Fronts : RE 6.5 components
Subs : RE RE8's x2


Will keep a photo diary of this one as well cos lets just say the work will probably not be seen! 

*Photos:* Click to Enlarge 

Initial Moulds: Click to Enlarge


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry for the millions of photo's
For the next couple of days i'll update each set of photo's on what was done and how or why.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Wiring being run:


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

More Box Work:


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

More Box & Speaker Mounting Work: NEW!!


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

More Wiring Work: NEW!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice start, keep the pics coming.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

My Anti Amp Over Heating Invention




Sound Direction rings (sounds like advanced stuff )



To be continued...


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice work... If I may ask, whats an R32 MkIV golf go for in NZ? Im just over the pond in sini!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> Nice work... If I may ask, whats an R32 MkIV golf go for in NZ? Im just over the pond in sini!


Hey Syd-Monster!

Don't you mean "Sednee, bro' "?  

Glidn,

Install looks good so far, keep up the pics

Mark


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Hey Syd-Monster!
> 
> Don't you mean "Sednee, bro' "?


I don't cusi, all the girlies round my way like it that ay'! tis all good though you know what I mean.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Let me know how those subs sound in the rear walls because that's what I'm planning on doing in the metro and somebody on here didn't like the idea and said it wouldn't sound good. I don't see why not. My subs will be basically right next to the rear passengers about leg level. I rarely have more than one passenger, up front so I don't care how it sounds back there. Not that I would really care even if I did have passengers!


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

glidn said:


> Sorry for the millions of photo's
> For the next couple of days i'll update each set of photo's on what was done and how or why.


 Very nice work with the fiberglass on the rear quarter panels!!! I am going to be starting something very similar to what your doing with some Image Dynamics ID8D2 V.3`s in my 2003 GTI VR6 24v... I do have a few questions if you don`t mind.. How much mounting depth do you have for the 8 inch woofers that you have installed...? I would think that 5 inches or 125cm would be the max... and my other question is how much room do you have between the subs face when the rear quarter panel is installed?? Anyways oustanding job so far and I look forward to seeing how everything turns out!!!


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah sorry guys have not managed to up date the site in the last couple of days.

Ok this is the last up date.

car is back in one piece does not sound bad, but car really needs sound deading, will hopefully happen in next few weeks or so.

As for sound, we are running active on the front so still playing with crossovers and db slopes but so far sounds really nice.

But cannot play Subs over 63HZ, the seat belt mounts rattle and vibrate so much that the resonate agains the subs which cancels them out.

Alrighty some specs, as for the front gap between front panel and sub face. there is around 1 ich gap.

As for mounting depth, RE8's require 4inch depth but yeah there is around 5inch of depth to play with.

As for sound from rear, you can clearly hear the front stage in the rear. So again not to much of a negative here.

As for the front with people in the rear, other than people getting there asses shaken abit not to much negative effects happening either.

But good one to get the girls started for the night.

As for prices for the R32's

well it's kind of a hard one really, as there are only 32 now 30 MK4 R32 in NZ, you can kind of ask what you want i guess.

But they go for around $40 - $45K

But some importers have started importing 5dr R32 MK4, which not only look yuck but destroys the exclusiveness of the R32 here.

also thanks for the comments about my work.


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Dude, put some shoes on! Gonna drop a screwdriver through your foot.

As for those amp fans, did you use a relay switch? Or are you gonna run them off of the remote line from the HU?


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

glidn said:


> yeah sorry guys have not managed to up date the site in the last couple of days.
> 
> Ok this is the last up date.
> 
> ...


  Sweet..... Thats what I was looking for.... but the vibrations on the seat belt is a bit conserning.... I have purchased about 60ft of Dynamat... but it looks like I will need some more for the area around the belts  .... 

When ever you have time you should post a few pics of the rear panels installed and some close up pic`s so you can see the woofer behind the grill 

Keep up the good work....


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah when i see the car again which should be tomorrow night, i'll get some more pics.

As for the seat belts, i have not managed to get real solution just yet, but did stick alot of densish foam behind both sides of the mounts.

the biggest problem is that the whole seat belt assembly has only one bolt, which personally i think is kind of stupid. Well that is my view on it.

Yeah i did not wear shoes on this build, I managed to get an infected toe about a week before hand, and could physically not get my foot in a shoe.
Plus you know, if you work safe why do you need shoes??

Nah just joking, yeah will be wearing shoes.

As for the Fans for the amp, yeah ran them from the remote line of the head unit. I was rather surprised that the fans introduced no noise into the system which is always a major bonus.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Strange, just tried to go back to previous post to go update what actually happened but i cannot edit them.

Is there a rule set here that you can only edit your post in the first 24hrs or something?

Sir_Dave - just be careful with dynamt around the seatbelt mounting piont, theres hardly any space behind the mount so if you do end up SD behind it make sure the mount can actually still clip and slide back on.

Well if i cannot edit my previous posts, i'll have to document everything then have a reference post to go with it, so i guess i'll do that and post accordingly in the next couple of days.


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

glidn said:


> Sir_Dave - just be careful with dynamat around the seatbelt mounting piont, theres hardly any space behind the mount so if you do end up SD behind it make sure the mount can actually still clip and slide back on.


 Thanks for the tip


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

ok a little bit of an update.

I have been playing with the tuning of the system, more towards imaging and staging that is.

In all accounts i have gotten the left side just spot on.

Everything is nice and clear from left side if windshield to the middle, but i still have a big gap from middle of the dash to just above the steering wheel.
Remember this being a right hand drive car the sound stage is reversed for most of you guys here.

ok the next thing on the list is, i'm thinking of only reverse the polarity on the right tweeter?

As the system is running active, i'm thinking this may fix my staging issue?

i have used the Alpine CDA9887 time alignment from around 20cm/8" to around 257cm. but i cannot get the right side staging 100%

could it be the mids time alignment throwing it off?

I'm not sure i'm all open to suggestions at this point.


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

Bump


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

ok i did not get a chance to change polarity this weekend, i may do it this evening otherwise it will have to be this weekend coming.

also he still cannot do the sound deading yet, as this car really needs it.

One thing i have found which i presonally find strange is this. 35-36Hz is the peak frequency on a frequency sweep of the car. This is a 3dr Golf R32

For the 2000 golf GTI 5 door it's peak frequency is around 52Hz.

Just thought i would share this info.

I'll have do a new post for my car i'm about to start on too, i'll be doing Amp rack and sub box. But as yet not the front still deciding what speakers to use for fronts.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Due to popular demand..

here are some finished product photos..

Interior with Head Deck and doors blah









Under the boot mat showing the amp box.









Showing the Amp inside its little house..









Showing the rear paneling with all the interior etc back in the car.. with a little bit of the subwoofer logo peeking thru the grilles.. (only viewable at certain angles 









I have been instructed to not do anything on the Amp rack for the time being, Hence it's only a wooden box. Not even to cover it in carpet.

It kinda of a bummer but hey, as you can see all the Cabling is label either by coloured Heatshrink or with Cable ties.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice car, I love the MKIV R32  

Very good job with the 8" subs


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

glidn said:


> Due to popular demand..
> 
> Showing the rear paneling with all the interior etc back in the car.. with a little bit of the subwoofer logo peeking thru the grilles.. (only viewable at certain angles


 Looks good behind the stock panels...... So I guess my next question is when are you going to add some dynamat to your R32 Golf ... looks great !!!! can`t wait to see what else your up to


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

glidn said:


> I have been instructed to not do anything on the Amp rack for the time being, Hence it's only a wooden box. Not even to cover it in carpet.


What? By whom?


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

well firstly this is not my car, it really bites to say so.
But the owner said so, to top it off.

It's a good friend of mine's car that i did the install on.

I'm not sure but i dont think i'll really get a chance to finish off the tuning and staging in the car anymore.

It's now official he is selling his car.


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

glidn said:


> It's now official he is selling his car.


  Too bad.....


----------

